# Enicar Atp



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I've just started to overhaul a gummed up Enicar ATP and was surprised to see that it has 17 jewels? I thought all the ATP's were 15 jewel? Does anyone know if the Enicar was a 17 jewel model. It could be that the movement was swapped at some poinjt I guess.

Thanks


----------

